# Sweet southern belle in FTP technical distress~Please help!!



## blackberrybunny (Nov 16, 1999)

Hello everybody,

I am having a problem and I need your help! I'll try to make this quick. Here is my situation: Last year I bought a book on HTML and learned how to build my own website, from scratch, using an HTML editor called Pagebreeze. It's free. My site is quite simple. I bought my own domain and hosting service through GoDaddy.com. I asked them HOW to get my newly built pages online, because I had no idea how to do that, and they recommended using an FTP program, like Filezilla, because it's free too. So I did. I was able to understand it enough in order to get my pages uploaded and online and LIVE within a half hour or so. Can you imagine my excitement and elation when I went to visit my URL for the first time, and voila! my website was there?! I felt so proud! I guess I'm an intermediate user---I'd been going online since 1997, doing email and searches, and finally bit the bullet and decided to have my OWN website. I've enjoyed it! 

So, I'd been running my site for about a year, updating and uploading the pages every week-- 2, 3, maybe 5 times a week. No problems. Until a couple of weeks ago.

THE PROBLEM:

A couple of weeks ago, I performed my usual updating, using Pagebreeze HTML editor, and went to upload my new pages, using Filezilla, like always. After I did so, I went to my URL and noticed that the website had not updated. Or uploaded. Well, the strange thing is, it was showing my website from October. From two months ago! NOW, the thing is, Pagebreeze has my current updated pages saved. But when I upload them, I get October's pages. I don't even have October's pages saved in Pagebreeze, nor do I have it saved on my hard drive. At least, not to my knowledge! So HOW are those old pages getting there? Are they saved on GoDaddy's server? I emailed them and they told me their servers were updated, and that this was a problem outside of their range. I am STUMPED you guys!!

I made sure pagebreeze had saved my latest pages. I even checked the HTML code and it is current and correct. It is all of the new data I've been adding over the past week. So I try to upload again. Site is still showing October's stuff! And not just the homepage, but ALL of my pages! 

I tried to delete the files from GoDaddy's server. Then I deleted them from Pagebreeze. I deleted cookies and temp files too. I opened a new page in Pagebreeze and pasted the HTML for my current updated homepage from my backup source. I go to upload, and bam! October's pages are still there!! Banner ads and all!!! 

PLEASE HELP ME!! 

WHAT am I doing wrong? I have been updating/uploading for a year now with no problems. It seems like I am missing something small, yet what is it? I haven't changed any setting in filezilla, but maybe something changed during a software update? Can you guys walk me through it, help me out? I know I have to 'overwrite' the files, right? Well, you know how Filezilla tells you the size of the old file and what the size of the new file will be? Well, it is the same number. One is not higher than the other. The numbers should not be the same like that. And again, I verified that my HTML editor has my latest updated homepage and pages saved. So what am I missing? 

Somewhere along the way, the saved files are not making their way to GoDaddy's server I guess. I have updated many times since October, and the new updated pages were there, until two weeks ago. I guess I updated again and didn't check to make sure my site was ok, until a few days later. First thing I noticed was the top banner ad was an old one, one I knew I had changed recently. Then I saw it said October, and I was like, "WHAT?! OCTOBER???! HOW in the world???!!" Someone please explain how those old pages, that I don't even have saved anywhere that I know of, are on there? Does Godaddy save them, or what? 

Thanks so much for helping me out you guys!! ~Molly


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Has the directory structure on the GoDaddy server changed, possibly? I would login to your GoDaddy web space using FileZilla and browse around the "remote site" and see if you can locate an additional set of files on the server. You might be uploading to the wrong place.

Peace...


----------



## blackberrybunny (Nov 16, 1999)

Thanks for that tip. I tried what you said, used Filezilla to login. Looked on the right side of the panes to see the remote site, and when I clicked on my folder, it changed and then showed a yellow folder with a "/" in front of it. So I tried to upload my homepage and now I'm getting the following:

Status:	Starting upload of C:\Program Files\PageBreeze\Sample Website\index.html
Command:	PASV
Response:	227 Entering Passive Mode (208,109,181,144,6,2).
Command:	STOR index.html
Response:	550 index.html: Access is denied. 
Error:	Critical error
Status:	Disconnected from server

I have never had this happen before. What is that critical error? NOw I can't upload anything?!! I'm worse off. Oh man, I don't know what I've done!! I clicked on my website's URL and it's still the old pages from October. I don't get it!! 

I need more help...............


----------



## blackberrybunny (Nov 16, 1999)

Okay, I shut down Filezilla and restarted it. Back to where I was. I can see my file there on the remote site, just like it always was there, phew! I also see all of my webpages. Everything seems to be in order. 

But the thing is, let's say I change part of one of my pages, added some more content to it. The file size should be bigger, right? Well, I can save the new page with Pagebreeze and see that it IS the new page...... but when I upload it, it's still the old page when I click on it's URL. 

It's as if pagebreeze is playing a mean trick on me, saying "Yes, I saved your newest work, but mwa-ha-hahaaa, I'm only kidding, deceiving you....really, I only pretended to save it........even though YOU see your NEW and FINISHED work, it is all an illusion, for when you upload, all you're gonna get is that old crap instead up there on your good 'ol website!"

I could cry. I've been working on this for days............. and I know it's just gotta be a simple problem!


----------



## blackberrybunny (Nov 16, 1999)

In Filezilla, when uploading, if I choose that option "overwrite if file newer" will that make a difference? As it is now, it's set to only "overwrite" which I what I thought I'd been using all along! I'm scared to try it because I don't know what I'm doing!


----------



## blackberrybunny (Nov 16, 1999)

I tried turning off my windows firewall and then uploading the new files. Didn't work. Still seeing october's old stuff. Reading and posting on filezilla's site hoping for help there. No luck either. No one is answering and their help files are very short and lacking.


----------



## blackberrybunny (Nov 16, 1999)

I am able to go into my Vista windows explorer and look at my index.htm file and when I OPEN it, it opens in the browser window as the newly saved current and updated data. So the problem lies somewhere in the FTP client, I am thinking....

Recently, I installed a wireless router after I bought my first laptop. This computer I am using is my desktop and it is hooked to a DSL modem. I then bought my laptop and added a Linksys wireless router to the DSL modem so I could use my laptop anywhere in my home wireless. Do you think that could be a clue? But I don't see HOW that could be the problem, since I am using my desktop to work on my site. I never used my laptop for it. I've only had the laptop since Election Day. 

I think that something was changed when I did that last Filezilla update. Any ideas? I'm desperate!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Slow down, slow down.... 

When you're logged in using FileZilla, what folders do you see on the "remote site" side?

Peace...


----------



## blackberrybunny (Nov 16, 1999)

I have fixed the problem. Sort of. What I mean is, I've got my site updated and running properly now. It took me hours. I ended up moving all of my files into a new html editor and downloaded another ftp program. I deleted files off of the server, and uploaded everything again, and this time, I am back on track. Still don't know what went wrong with filezilla and pagebreeze. Thank you for your support, Tomdkat!


----------



## HomeSight (Mar 1, 2006)

that sounds like a bug in the old filezilla release.... the newest release should of fixed that problem for you.

-Ryan


----------

